# Fiat Ducato Key code symbol on dash



## 120784

Since replacing the vehicle battery on my Fiat Ducato based MH the key symbol with code under comes up on the dash from time to time. Sometimes it dissapears, on occasion it stays on until engine switched off. Once it didn't allow me to start (got around that by using the master key.)
Dealer suggested a strange ritual of inserting master key, then normal key but that didn't work.
Any suggestions please?


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Why did you replace the vehicle battery?
Was the old one goosed ?
Did you have to jump start your van ?


----------



## Spacerunner

sounds like key code recognition problems. This is related to the immobiliser.

Read my AAAAARGH Breakdown saga for the bad news!!


----------



## twinky

I had this symbol on my dash(2004 model) when I went to run the engine after a 4 week lay up. 
I had no idea what it meant and when I restarted the engine it wasnt on - I just assumed it was related to the low charge in the battery  .
I hope its not the sign of any nasties to come. 

This master key you mention - should I have one for my vehicle? Whats it look like? I have 2 keys with the van - both look the same.


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi Twinky
You should have a red key which holds the code "master key" if you loose your normal black key.
Chris


----------



## joedenise

*Key Light*

We had this problem of not starting with the key light on last year, the accident immobiliser is next to the battery. On ours we just needed to push the button on the end in to reset it.

No problems since then.

Joe


----------



## twinky

chrisndeb said:


> Hi Twinky
> You should have a red key which holds the code "master key" if you loose your normal black key.
> Chris


I have never had this key - I can feel a big bill coming on 8O .


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi Twinky
I have been told they are not cheap, I have 1 for my ford Focus and my Yamaha bike, so looks like it quite a common thing.
Is it not possible to go back to where you got you MH in case they still have it?


----------



## cabby

I think you will find that you need to have your keys re-coded. your dealer should have known that.have you got the code card for the vehicle, if not it will cost you £20 just for that and about £60 for the rest.

cabby


----------



## twinky

I have contacted the original owner of my van (he bought it new) and he as said he cant remember there ever being a red key.
Can someone please confirm that there definately should be a master key with my vehicle type please (2004 Ducato) - it is a basic cab and doesnt doesnt have central locking and is fitted with an aftermarket immobiliser with a separate fob.
I would check the handbook but its in storage.

Thanks


----------



## cabby

Hi Twinky, my last comment was based on the latest Fiat and will not appy to yours. So does this still come up when you use the Master key, or only with the extra key.If both then you should have a chat with a Fiat commercial dealer and see what they say.alternatively you could also contact Glen at the dealer who advertises at the top of the page JCM. who will do his best to answer your question.

cabby


----------



## Blackbird15

I've got one with mine. I had a similar problem with the key shaped light coming on and I just used the red key and it's been fine since


----------



## grout20

*Am I too old to need one?!*

Hi all,

Can anyone advise when this "red master key" became standard issue ... if they are, that is.....

I've a 1996 Fiat Ducato 2.5TD based Swift, and as you can guess I've not had it from new, and I haven't got a red master key!

Here's hoping someone will post a reply along the lines of _*"Don't worry John, yours is too old"*_

(No "off topic" comments required on that last bit, please...! :roll: )

cheers!

john


----------



## lifestyle

Cabby, i `ve a fiat 2007 model, i was only given 2 keys, one of which has the fob, are you saying i should have some sort of code card.
As i am part exchanging in a couple of weeks , i wont bother, but will ensure the new one has these items

Regards

Les


----------



## telll

twinky said:


> I have contacted the original owner of my van (he bought it new) and he as said he cant remember there ever being a red key.
> Can someone please confirm that there definately should be a master key with my vehicle type please (2004 Ducato) - it is a basic cab and doesnt doesnt have central locking and is fitted with an aftermarket immobiliser with a separate fob.
> I would check the handbook but its in storage.
> 
> Thanks


I think ?? UK supplied vehicles do not come with the red key

Terry


----------



## telbet

Hi We have had 3 new motorhomes in the last 5 years (Finally found the right one now) never had a red master key just a card with a picture of a key on it and a number printed across it also saying keep this safe All our part ex dealers have never asked for anything else Tel


----------



## hilldweller

twinky said:


> that there definately should be a master key with my vehicle type please (2004 Ducato) Thanks


Our 2003 came with a credit card sized card with 2 numbers on it, "electronic code" and "manual code". No red key.


----------



## Coulstock

*Fiat Ducato 2004 - Sigma M30 Security Fobs*

I may as well add my twopennyworth to this thread - I bought my 2004 2.3TD Ducato based Rapido last year from a dealer and it came with all the original (Brownhills) documentation including the RED Brownhills security handbook explaing the workings of the SIGMA M30 security system.

The MH came with 2 sets of Fiat keys which both had a RED security activation fob (Sigma AC110 fobs) on the keyrings. if you want to just lock the van then use the Fiat keys - if you want to activate/immobilise the van then use the RED security fob.

Within 3 weeks of acquiring the vehicle - I had a case of my 'primary' fob not de-activating the immobiliser AT A TESCOS FILLING STATION !! Fortunately I had the briefcase with all the documentation with me and, after pre-positioning a couple of bollards to stop people stacking up behind me, and after speed reading the Brownhills RED book , I tapped the PIN CODE into the mini keypad on my windscreeen ( I had been wondering what that was) and the padlock symbol cleared on my dash and I was able to start the engine.

When I got home I found that the 'backup key/fob ' worked OK - so now I'm in the process of replacing what was my primary fob. I've tried the SIGMA "re-learn your keys process" but the alarm system doesn't want to to know the duff fob - I've located a SCORPION dealer ( SIGMA got sold to TOAD who got sold to SCORPION ) and he has a AC110 fob for sale but wants £40 for a new fob - I'm checking with some other outlets but I'm going to have ot bite the bullet before the serious touring gets underway.

Harry


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi All 
Our Fiat is UK reg 1998 2.5 TD and we have a red (burgundy) key, ive just looked inside the key and there is a electronic device in it. 

The black normal key I can not get into its solid.

The hand book has 2 pics 1 burgundy (A) & 1 blue keys (B) and says

" A = master key with burgundy grip

B = the key that is normally used".

Further in the hanbook are 4 full pages on "the fiat code system".

It says " (A) the burgundy grip key is the master key only one is supplied with the veichle and its needed by Fiat dealership to store the codes of the other keys (B) in the memory in the event you lose or damage a key or to order a duplicate. For this reason it should be kept in a safe place and not the the vehical".
This is in bold. "No repairs can be vehicleried out on the Fiat code system or engine control unit or injection pump if this key is lost".

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## joedenise

*Keys*

We have a 2008 Fiat 2.8 jd, this came with 2 sets of keys and one red key. Never needed to use the red key - but we keep it safe in case it's needed one day.

Denise


----------



## rugbyken

*key symbol*

had big problems with this key 
first in france in 2005 i stopped to get out and study one of the "you are here map's " van would not start , had on about 4 occasions previously not been able to start or even turn over always rectified itself, on this occasion had to eventually call for breakdown assistance europ assist wonderful service ,breakdown truck arrived before tea was cool enough to drink, couldn't repair in situ so transported our 3mt high A class on the back of his standard lorry gulp. 
after much to and froing europ assist were going to fly the spare key 'yes the red one that i couldn't convince anyone that i'd never had ' out ,one little old chap found where a wire was rubbing on the radiator and earthing out 2 inches of insulation tape later we were on our way. 
about a year later at home the van would not start and again this key code box was found to be responsible , under pressure of catching a ferry in 6 hour's time the mech removed the box entirely had no troubles since , yes i'm without a security device but i'm willing to live with that. 
as a footnote my mate was on his way home from france and spent a weekend stranded on an industrial estate for a weekend with the same box faulty eventually had it removed also because he was going to have to wait a week for one to be flown in from italy and would cost £200 fitted ,£20 to have it removed instead.


----------



## lifestyle

Just checked with Fiat,my mh 2007 does not come with a red key, but should have a card.
Cannot find mine, i cannot remember seeing one :!:


----------



## safariboy

Although the card is mentioned in the instruction book I gather that they are not provided in this country at the request of the insurance companies. The VIN number will identify the key code required.


----------



## Tobysmumndad

Our 2002 FIAT Hobby 750 came with two ordinary keys and the aforementioned red master key. I was told on no account to lose the master key, because amongst other things it would be impossible to trade the vehicle in without it. 8O


----------



## Waleem

*Re: Am I too old to need one?!*



grout20 said:
 

> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone advise when this "red master key" became standard issue ... if they are, that is.....
> 
> I've a 1996 Fiat Ducato 2.5TD based Swift, and as you can guess I've not had it from new, and I haven't got a red master key!
> 
> Here's hoping someone will post a reply along the lines of _*"Don't worry John, yours is too old"*_
> 
> (No "off topic" comments required on that last bit, please...! :roll: )
> 
> cheers!
> 
> john


Sorry John-ours is a 1996 and we have a red key......


----------



## lifestyle

Some more info, spoken to the dealer who i purchased MH from,who informs me .
The key cards are retained by Swift.

Les


----------



## grout20

*Re: Am I too old to need one?!*

[/quote]
Sorry John-ours is a 1996 and we have a red key...... [/quote]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh noooooooooooo!!

(Waleem .... can I have yours?!)

:roll:

cheers

john


----------



## karlb

picking my 2000 lunar up on friday....with the red key!!!


----------



## thePassants

Ah ha.
So, should I have got a red key as well as two black ones with my 2005 ducato based Lunar Champ then?
(got it a month ago from a local dealer)
Actually, thinking about it; we've an Alfa too thats 2004, which only came (new) with 2 black keys, whereas the previous Alfa (P-reg) had 2 keys and a red one too... 
Mmmm.
Thanks in advance, anyone who knows for sure.

Ste. P.


----------



## Stanner

Doesn't this also depend on which engine the Ducato has?

2litre Ducatos have a Peugeot/Citroen HDi engine and Peugeot/Citroen style black "folding" keys, of which SFAIK there is no Red version.

The bigger engines are Fiat sourced (I believe) and probably have Fiat sourced keys as well

As to the Fiat Code immobilisor system there are 2 versions the early system (Code I) >2000(ish) has 2 Blue (user) and 1 Red (master) keys. 
The later system (Code II) 2000(ish)> just has 2 Blue user Keys. 

That is how it is for their cars at any rate.


----------



## skiboycey

I've just flicked through this thread and wondered if anyone knows how the security system works with the X 2/50 chassis. I've got an Autotrail 3.0litre Cheyenne and when I bought it privately it came with the main key with a fob which remotely locks the cab and the habitation area and can unlock each area separately plus a key with a much smaller fob which starts the engine and manually unlocks the doors but has no remote functions.

I thought that Fiats also came with a Keycode Card but the previous owner can't find it and can't remember ever having had one.

Is this what 'Safari Boy' was referring to? Do X2/50 vans not come with the Key Card? If so I presume I can get a new remote key and fob cut and programmed via the VIN number and proof of ownership? Would I need to register myself as a new owner other than to get the vehicle registered in my name with DVLC - i.e. is there an owner's register held by somebody else for motorhomes?

I could do with having two independant keys plus an emergency one to start it so I'm wanting to get one more 'full function' key done.

Any answers appreciated...

Regards, Mark


----------

